# Ijoy/LMC RDTA plus - UPDATED DRIP TIP



## Feliks Karp (8/8/16)

I'm looking for the updated version of the RDTA plus (V2 so to speak).

​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/8/16)

For interest sake, have you tried contacting iJoy to see if they would be willing to ship you just the new drip tip?

Or do you not have the RDTA Plus and want to get the one with the longer drip tip?


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> For interest sake, have you tried contacting iJoy to see if they would be willing to ship you just the new drip tip?
> 
> Or do you not have the RDTA Plus and want to get the one with the longer drip tip?



I don't have one because I was waiting for this, its the whole top cap that's different, I'm sure iJoy would probably ship it to me if I already had one. *edit cause I forgot how to english*
It actually seems shorter that the RDTA plus "v1", V2 has a shorter wider chuff but a longer spout on the topcap, the long looking drip tip is the "V1".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/8/16)

​Version 1, this is the one I dont want.


----------



## PsyCLown (8/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I don't have one because I was waiting for this, its the whole top cap that's different, I'm sure iJoy would probably ship it to me if I already had one. *edit cause I forgot how to english*
> It actually seems shorter that the RDTA plus "v1", V2 has a shorter wider chuff but a longer spout on the topcap, the long looking drip tip is the "V1".



Oh, I thought it was just the driptip which was different and the 1st iteration had the shorter one (LMC style, as they seem to like the very short driptips if I am not mistaken). Quite silly of them to have done this after it has been released and not even make much of a mension of it - I hope they will later on at least have it for sale as a separate item... or better yet provide both with the kit going forward.

I have my Limitless RDTA on its way from China, currently at Customs, purchased it just after the pre-order so I am certain it is the 1st iteration. I think I need to send iJoy an email and see whether they will be willing to ship me the top cap then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Oh, I thought it was just the driptip which was different and the 1st iteration had the shorter one (LMC style, as they seem to like the very short driptips if I am not mistaken). Quite silly of them to have done this after it has been released and not even make much of a mension of it - I hope they will later on at least have it for sale as a separate item... or better yet provide both with the kit going forward.
> 
> I have my Limitless RDTA on its way from China, currently at Customs, purchased it just after the pre-order so I am certain it is the 1st iteration. I think I need to send iJoy an email and see whether they will be willing to ship me the top cap then.




To the best of my knowledge they did two production runs before changing this, that's why there was a hold up on the other colours that were supposed to be available, agree that it's dumb.


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/8/16)

Bump?


----------



## PsyCLown (16/8/16)

@Feliks Karp any news regarding this?

I got my RDTA Plus yesterday and it certainly does have the longer drip tip, I sent iJoy an email to see if they will be willing to help me out with the shorter one. Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> @Feliks Karp any news regarding this?
> 
> I got my RDTA Plus yesterday and it certainly does have the longer drip tip, I sent iJoy an email to see if they will be willing to help me out with the shorter one. Fingers crossed.



From asking people who have the new one seems like vapers corner has the one I want.


----------



## PsyCLown (16/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> From asking people who have the new one seems like vapers corner has the one I want.


I wonder if there is any difference to flavour at all?

I just tried another single coil build in mine with different, larger Clapton coils and not all that impressed with the flavour to be honest.
Perhaps it really wants larger 2 coil builds?


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I wonder if there is any difference to flavour at all?
> 
> I just tried another single coil build in mine with different, larger Clapton coils and not all that impressed with the flavour to be honest.
> Perhaps it really wants larger 2 coil builds?



If I recall correctly there was a thread on here when they first dropped where someone was complaining about taste.


----------



## Jellytot (20/8/16)

i got mine from vapecartel last week (black) and it is indeed the updated one with the new driptip but you might want to confirm with them before you buy


----------



## Afroman (20/8/16)

Basically all that has changed is an adaptor for your own 510 tips, a chamber reducer for single coils and they changed it from using 4ml to 6.3 ml..


----------



## Lim (21/8/16)

Have them in blue and green... red and black are sold out now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

